# 3 AA Batterie Adapter auf USB



## calledMonkey (24. Januar 2020)

Hallo, ist es möglich batterien sozusagen mit kabel zu betreiben das heißt wenn ich den usb stecker ziehe das dann kein strom mehr auf den Batterien ist etc.?

LG


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2020)

Naja, das würde ja irgendwie dem Sinn von Batterien widersprechen? Batterien sind Energiespeicher, die von einer externen Stromquelle unabhängig sind. Das heißt wenn aufgeladen, geben sie bei geschlossenem Stromkreis die Ladung eben wieder ab.

 

Wäre gut zu wissen, was du genau machen willst ... ?


----------



## zingzong (3. Februar 2020)

calledMonkey schrieb:


> Hallo, ist es möglich batterien sozusagen mit kabel zu betreiben das heißt wenn ich den usb stecker ziehe das dann kein strom mehr auf den Batterien ist etc.?
> 
> LG


 

Hi,

ich würde aufpassen. Ein 2.0 USB Port am PC oder Laptop liefert nur 5V und 500 mA. Mit einem USB Port 3.0 =  5V 900mA.

Läuft alles über Steckdose, hängt alles vom USB Netzadaper ab wieviel es liefert etc.

 

Aber ja, man kann ein Gerät was mit Batterie funktioniert auch ohne Batterie betreiben.

 

Wie *spectrumizer schrieb:*

 

Wäre gut zu wissen, was du genau machen willst, welche Hardware du hast... ?


----------

